# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  PLM: Diccionario de Especialidades Agroquímicas (DEAQ) 2018

## AgroMarket.pe

Diccionario de Especialidades Agroquímicas (DEAQ) - 2018 
Precio: S/ 120.00 (inc. IGV) 
Cómpralo en nuestra tienda virtual con cualquier medio de pago: https://bit.ly/2GUmd0t 
Informes y cotizaciones a ventas@agromarket.pe | Telf: 241-4422 Anexo 120 | Cel: 995 805 066  diccionario-de-especialidades-agroquimicas-2018-agromarket.pe.jpgTemas similares: DICCIONARIO AGROQUIMICOS 2017 Diccionario de Especialidades de Agroquímicas DICCIONARIO DE ESPECIALIDADES AGROQUÍMICAS 2015 NUEVO DICCIONARIO DE AGROQUIMICOS 2014 Diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 2013

----------

